

Google Puts +1 on Ads - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-puts-1-on-ads.html

======
andrewcross
I don't get this. I have absolutely no desire to read/see ads, why would I
ever want to +1 it?

